# Oh Harry!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What on earth is he thinking?? First he admits to killing Taliban fighters and then he admits to taking drugs when he is on a green card in the States!


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

He'll suffer no consequences, people like that never do.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It was said today, perhaps kindly, that his outbursts may well be a sign of PTSD. That sounds feasible but will he admit it ?

The problem is that Meghan has seemingly stirred up much of the trouble, unless of course, he’s totally right and the entire Buck House system has spent years talking him down. Which, of course, will also never be admitted.

Someone needs to tell him to wind his neck in, he is making things worse and many of the things that he has said about his family, will hurt for many years, if not permanently.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, when you find yourself in a hole, stop digging.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

His audience is much wider than the UK, and he knows/is being advised that it is one ripe for milking for millions if not billions for a very long time.

He was going to have a hard time anyway regaining the respect of the average redtop reading Brit.

Why moderate the sensational bits that appeal to his US etc audience?

Let's face it, it's all he's got to sell and his pension. Good luck to him.

Though if I were to walk into a pub and he was at one end of the bar, Charles at the other and both offered me a drink I'd accept Charles' and go and talk to him out of preference, assuming no 3rd choice.

The unspoken aspect of this though goes much further back than Markle. I think it was the hints and speculation concerning his paternity from the red tops that can't fail to have given him a huge chip on his shoulder.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Glandwr said:


> Though if I were to walk into a pub and he was at one end of the bar, Charles at the other and both offered me a drink I'd accept Charles' and go and talk to him out of preference, assuming no 3rd choice.


I'd exercise my choice to leave.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had to look up who red tops are, one of my new things learnt
today and its only 8.15am.
I haven’t seen or read anything from this person you’re talking about.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Why oh why
Same as when charles and diana were fighting
Shorely they are educated enough to keep there mouths shut


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As I have said before, I have always been a Royal supporter BUT much of that support died with QE2, I have very little respect for Charles, some for William but virtually none for the Spare.

As a disfunctional family perhaps the children should have been out in care after Diana’s death, they clearly got little paternal support other than money after that event and probably little before…….

Charles has made some awful decisions on the past and had a reputation as an adulterer (sadly like many male Royals) and a tree hugger. Perhaps some of those characteristics reflect how unimportant his children were ?

I WILL *NOT* BE READING THE CONTROVERSIAL BOOK, even if it comes onto Kindle Unlimited…..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems to me they are very privileged but want their cake and to eat it. Harry just verifies this.

Ray.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

powerplus said:


> Why oh why
> Same as when charles and diana were fighting
> Shorely they are educated enough to keep there mouths shut


There's a great difference between education and intelligence.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

raynipper said:


> Seems to me they are very privileged but want their cake and to eat it. Harry just verifies this.
> 
> Ray.


True.
They are an anachronism and one that the country can ill afford given the current state it's in.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

powerplus said:


> Why oh why
> Same as when charles and diana were fighting
> Shorely they are educated enough to keep there mouths shut


Well, that seems to be the problem - Diana and Harry don't want to keep their mouths shut - good on em I say.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

He hates journalists yet goes on Oprah Winfrey and then does TV interviews with............ journalists! Yes, he is making millions out of all this but will those millions make him any happier? His dad, apparently, gave him his inheritance to fund his move to the States and then has to listen to all of this vitriol. There is also evidence that the American press are turning against him. I wonder how he would feel if, in thirty years time, Archie and Lilibet go on Oprah junior's show and spill the beans about his fathering skills.
I read an article about Wallis Simpson and King George and they way they were treated when he abdicated. Harry would do well to emulate that member of his family. Dignified comes to mind.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I doubt he's as unpleasant person as Edward was.

He remained relatively silent in public in case digging might reveal him for what he was.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a lot of sympathy for Harry tho I think his going public won't do him any favours. 

The reported treatment in the red-top press of Meghan was appalling - but they were doing what they do best: whipping up hate against someone they consider an outsider. If Harry couldn't depend on support from his family - in fact, discovered that some were instrumental in disseminating some of the bile - I'm not surprised he has cut himself adrift. 

I'm not sure the Royal Family as an institution can survive this and I'm not sure I want them to.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It would be fine, though, if he had really cut himself adrift. To do the Oprah show and then write a book with tv interviews to publicise it when he hates the press is just not going to go down well. This is just courting publicity which he de camped to the States to avoid  I am sure that Meghan is behind all this. No such thing as bad publicity and all that.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That's the crux for me: upset with the Press over their treatment and lack of privacy yet runs to them to do interviews and publicity plus writes a book thereby underming the whole argument.

I am no royalist but its pretty poor form to slag off your family in public when you know that they will not defend themselves.

I do hope that the American press turn against them and I also have no doubt that Meghan is the driver for this.

I also think that the Royal family will survive this easily as most of the country will support them over this.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

He's on a mission to call the vitriolic press to account. I think it's mission impossible but I applaud him for trying.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

One bookshops window display


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Very good Ray, very good


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This BBC Review strikes me as honest, although I have not read the book, seen the play OR watched the film….. 

it does suggest that most of his troubles can be traced back to the way Diana died. In other words GRIEF.









Spare review: The weirdest book ever written by a royal


Prince Harry's book, with sex, drugs and monarchy, reaches parts never seen before in a royal memoir.



www.bbc.co.uk





but, nothing that been said alters yview of his behaviour as childish stupidity of the highest calibre. What has been writtencan never be withdrawn, he has excommunicated himself and his wife and chikdren fro any access to Buckingham Palace based life and there is no way that he could, or should,be invited to Charles’ Coronation - he would simply be a major distraction.

I doubt that he can ever rebuild any relationship with his father or his brother.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The Sunday Times ran a big article on this. Within it they referenced that Harry has done a number of things over the years that had to be swept under the carpet/sorted out. They also quoted (unnamed) friends of both princes who are p1ssed off with Harry for his disloyalty and are making sounds about dishing some of the dirt on him. They also refute parts of his story saying that they are lies!

We'll never know the full story.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Do we really care ? Typical wayward son, he has gone too far, so the best thing is to ignore him. It is the whole family’s loss, but they cannot enter into a war of words about “he said, she said” no-one will ever be able to prove what actually happened “ beyond reasonable doubt”.

Perhaps the only way of stopping him in his tracks is for a writ of libel tobe issued by William or Kate, not Charles. Or one of the many other people included in his attacks. That might give him and her cause for thought if there was a chance of hitting him in the pocket.

The current BBC spin on what is being said, how honest it is I do not know;









Prince Harry condemns 'dangerous spin' about his Taliban comments


Responding for the first time to coverage of his book, the prince accuses some in the press of "lies".



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Buckingham Palace lawyers have, apparently, asked for a full transcript of the TV interview. The Daily Telegraph rand a full page spread of his years as a nightclubbing "lad".
I found it interesting that he often mentions his ex girlfriend and how great she was at just living a life that she wanted to live. I think he still holds a candle for her. He met her in Zimbabwe.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone who was told of the loss his beloved Mum, without a comforting hug, is bound to be hugely damaged. To be hounded all his life by the press he blamed for her death would not help him to come to terms with it. I understand his pain and his fear that the same might happen to his wife.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree, BUT by opening his mouth as he has, he has significantly reduced any support from his family, from the military and from the British populace.

There are times not to say anything and he has not recognised the damage he is causing. The Press will not be changed by such outbursts - the opposite is more likely as they strive for “just one picture” as happened in Paris, although in that case she was being driven by a probably drunk driver, recklessly if not dangerously.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Given all the counselling that Harry has indulged in I would imagine he included dna testing would have been explored.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Harry quote from the book: "My memory is my memory... and there's just as much truth in what I remember and how I remember it as there is in so-called objective facts."








Prince Harry's ghostwriter JR Moehringer defends book after criticism over inaccuracies


Following criticism of some elements of Spare, the US writer posts on Twitter a Harry quote from the book: "My memory is my memory... and there's just as much truth in what I remember and how I remember it as there is in so-called objective facts."




news.sky.com


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

rayc said:


> Harry quote from the book: "My memory is my memory... and there's just as much truth in what I remember and how I remember it as there is in so-called objective facts."
> ews.sky.com/story/prince-harrys-ghostwriter-jr-moehringer-defends-book-after-criticism-over-inaccuracies-12784953


That's a bit Trumpian!


----------

